# Whats the difference...



## mommawhite5 (Oct 9, 2013)

... Between calf manna, goat manna, and manna pro? I went to my TSC upon advice to offer calf manna and couldn't find any, but did find and purchase goat manna loose minerals. Was that the right thing?
Also, alfalfa-pellets and cubes-I bought the pellets, are the cubes just for larger animals?
Thanks in advance


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Calf Manna is a brand of high protein feed. You give that to help put weight on animals.

I have no idea what goat manna is. Never heard of it and never seen it offered in stores. 

Manna Pro Goat Mineral is a loose mineral formulated for goats and gives them vitamins and minerals that they need. 

Alfalfa pellets are what you should buy for goats. They can't chew up the cubes on their own.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Calf Manna is made by Manna Pro and as Karen said a high protein, nutrient supplement.
Manna Pro goat mineral is a mineral supplement and not the same as a feed and should be available at all times.
Goat Manna I don't believe exists :whatgoat:
I give both, alfalfa pellets as well as the cubes AFTER I flake them into small pieces.
Manna Pro DOES make a product called Goat Balancer...similar to the Calf Manna but labeled specific to goats.


----------



## mommawhite5 (Oct 9, 2013)

Sorry, I meant manna pro goat mineral. Losing my mind here lately!
Should I give my pregnant doe both mineral and calf manna? Or does she only need calf manna if she's too thin?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Calf manna will help put weight on, you add it to her feed, begin slow with any new addition...maybe 1/2 cup to start......loose minerals should be left out free choice at all times...I use a hanging feeder and fill daily so it stays fresh


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Goat Balancer works very well


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

What else is your pregnant doe eating? How soon is she due?

Calf Manna is great but sometimes there is concern that feeding a lot of feed in pregnancy can make for large kids that are difficult to birth. It's hard to say how much kid size depends on feed versus genetics and number of kids in the birth, etc. 

Yes you can offer both loose minerals and Calf Manna, separately.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

This thread is from 2013


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

Looks like this is an older post brought forward. I don't have enough experience with goats yet to say about feeding the mother to be a lot of protein after being bred up to delivery date. However I do have enough experience with cattle to say for certain that feeding a cow with extra feed/protein before calving will cause her to have an extra large calf. I try to keep our cows on hay only in the winter months and grass in the warm months. Then after calving if she needs extra feed we will provide it. Common sense tells me that the same would hold true with goats. However goats are not normal :2c:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice on a old thread.


----------

